# Unpopular Sports Thread



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm tired of the Gov. and Law Enforcement making examples of proffessional athletes.When Congress should have been addressing the looming economic reccession we're in know,they were busy destroying the national pastime.I don't know about you ,but that was some of the best baseball I've ever seen.Then Micheal Vick.I think the best thing that ever happened to the Falcons was getting rid of Vick and drafting Matt Ryan.With that said,Mike Vick is a polarizing player and the league would have been better off with him playing.Even if the Falcons would not have.Maybe he should have killed people instead of dogs.That carries a lighter sentence,just ask O.J..Now you got Plaxico going to be made an example out of.The only person who got hurt was him.Timed served as far as I'm concerned.A couple nights in jail with no medical treatment and public humilliation would have done the trick.But no.Possibly a year in jail is what they think this carreer criminal needs.Give me a break.You know Midevel England had these kind of values in place when 80% of their Empire gave them the finger.Make an example out of a public figure and the dogs will fall in line.Because they love to see blood,unless it's their own.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so glad that Michael Vick is not a Falcon anymore that the rest is irrelavant to me.  Crazy Al Davis will sign him, so anybody that still wants to watch him play will be able to do it.

I could care less about Plaxico "The Fastest Gun In The East" Burress.  

I don't know what any of this has to do with feudalism or the Peasnt Revolt but I guess that's a another topic for another day.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I am so glad that Michael Vick is not a Falcon anymore that the rest is irrelavant to me.  Crazy Al Davis will sign him, so anybody that still wants to watch him play will be able to do it.
> 
> I could care less about Plaxico "The Fastest Gun In The East" Burress.
> 
> I don't know what any of this has to do with feudalism or the Peasnt Revolt but I guess that's a another topic for another day.



Guess so SGD.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe, just maybe, these dudes shouldn't lop off people's heads, fight their dogs and electricute the losing dogs, shoot 'roids in their butts, and carry guns to clubs and shoot themselves.  I mean, I'm just sayin'...


----------



## proside (Mar 31, 2009)

topcat said:


> Maybe, just maybe, these dudes shouldn't lop off people's heads, fight their dogs and electricute the losing dogs, shoot 'roids in their butts, and carry guns to clubs and shoot themselves.  I mean, I'm just sayin'...



EXACTLY!!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

topcat said:


> Maybe, just maybe, these dudes shouldn't lop off people's heads, fight their dogs and electricute the losing dogs, shoot 'roids in their butts, and carry guns to clubs and shoot themselves.  I mean, I'm just sayin'...



You lost me on the cuttin heads off.If you were referring to OJ ,they should have drug him out in the street and shot him.Mike Vick was guilty of people doing this on his property.Steroids made baseball rellevant again.Maybe you think pencil neck,30 homerun powerhitters make the game better.Do you really think the NFL is chem. free.The popularity of the game is to strong.Remember the reference to dogs I made in my opening statement.Let there be a lockout in2010 and the Gov. will swoop in and ,so called ,clean the game up.Other words destroy it.


----------



## Rays123 (Mar 31, 2009)

the bad thing is vick lost his house and owes all this money and a yr after hes back to playing he'll have it all payed off and have a new even bigger house. and this time he'll be payin off the police to not bust his dog fighting again. i tell you what this day and age is almost as bad as the medieval times except we have toilets and electricity


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> the bad thing is vick lost his house and owes all this money and a yr after hes back to playing he'll have it all payed off and have a new even bigger house. and this time he'll be payin off the police to not bust his dog fighting again. i tell you what this day and age is almost as bad as the medieval times except we have toilets and electricity



The man lost everything he had.There is a six to ten year period to make money in the NFL.His Rep. is irreversably shattered.He might have three productive years left.That being paying off the creditors.If you grew up athletically gifted and had the world put at your feet at such a young age,we might be talkin bout you right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> You lost me on the cuttin heads off.If you were referring to OJ ,they should have drug him out in the street and shot him.Mike Vick was guilty of people doing this on his property.Steroids made baseball rellevant again.Maybe you think pencil neck,30 homerun powerhitters make the game better.Do you really think the NFL is chem. free.The popularity of the game is to strong.Remember the reference to dogs I made in my opening statement.Let there be a lockout in2010 and the Gov. will swoop in and ,so called ,clean the game up.Other words destroy it.



I agree with you on the NFL and 'roids.  Vick was as guilty as sin and got what he deserved.  That said, he's paid his debt to society.  I don't want him within shouting distance of Atlanta but he served his time.  

I don't get why people just accept 'roids in baseball and even act like they think it's cute in some cases.  The whole thrill of sports is the fact that the people we are watching have God given abilities that far exceed that of the average person.  If guys are blasting pitches out of the park because some chemical helped them do it, then it isn't nearly as impressive and deserves much less of a celebration IMHO.  Barry Bonds, Roger Clemons, Rafael Palmero, Mark McGuire and the rest of the needle boys have ruined pro baseball for me.  I'm getting that way about the NFL.

The fact that it has become unreasonable to expect pro athletes to do it the right way is pretty disgusting IMHO.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> The man lost everything he had.There is a six to ten year period to make money in the NFL.His Rep. is irreversably shattered.He might have three productive years left.That being paying off the creditors.If you grew up athletically gifted and had the world put at your feet at such a young age,we might be talkin bout you right now.



People kissing his butt because of his gifts doesn't excuse his actions.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> You lost me on the cuttin heads off.If you were referring to OJ ,they should have drug him out in the street and shot him.Mike Vick was guilty of people doing this on his property.Steroids made baseball rellevant again.Maybe you think pencil neck,30 homerun powerhitters make the game better.Do you really think the NFL is chem. free.The popularity of the game is to strong.Remember the reference to dogs I made in my opening statement.Let there be a lockout in2010 and the Gov. will swoop in and ,so called ,clean the game up.Other words destroy it.


Yeah I was talking about O.J.  I've been unfortunate enough to see the crime scene photos.

So Vick has immunity because he was on his own property.  Gotcha.

Yes, I think baseball was a great game before steroids and think it will always be a great game.  What is your point?  These guys should be allowed to destroy their livers and use banned substances?  And CHEAT?  Okay.

And yes I'd bet the house that NFL players use steroids.  They'll get theirs too.

I'm just not sure I get your point bub.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with you on the NFL and 'roids.  Vick was as guilty as sin and got what he deserved.  That said, he's paid his debt to society.  I don't want him within shouting distance of Atlanta but he served his time.
> 
> I don't get why people just accept 'roids in baseball and even act like they think it's cute in some cases.  The whole thrill of sports is the fact that the people we are watching have God given abilities that far exceed that of the average person.  If guys are blasting pitches out of the park because some chemical helped them do it, then it isn't nearly as impressive and deserves much less of a celebration IMHO.  Barry Bonds, Roger Clemons, Rafael Palmero, Mark McGuire and the rest of the needle boys have ruined pro baseball for me.  I'm getting that way about the NFL.
> 
> The fact that it has become unreasonable to expect pro athletes to do it the right way is pretty disgusting IMHO.



Exactly.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with you on the NFL and 'roids.  Vick was as guilty as sin and got what he deserved.  That said, he's paid his debt to society.  I don't want him within shouting distance of Atlanta but he served his time.
> 
> I don't get why people just accept 'roids in baseball and even act like they think it's cute in some cases.  The whole thrill of sports is the fact that the people we are watching have God given abilities that far exceed that of the average person.  If guys are blasting pitches out of the park because some chemical helped them do it, then it isn't nearly as impressive and deserves much less of a celebration IMHO.  Barry Bonds, Roger Clemons, Rafael Palmero, Mark McGuire and the rest of the needle boys have ruined pro baseball for me.  I'm getting that way about the NFL.
> 
> The fact that it has become unreasonable to expect pro athletes to do it the right way is pretty disgusting IMHO.




These men made it to this level with God givin ability.Then it was time to put on a show.So they did.It wasn't considered illegal by MLB at the time.So why are they being crusafied now.Why is there a list with a 103 names still on it.Put the list out there and let's get it over with.Why drag it out for another 10 years.I tell you why,Grandstanding Polatitions.You no that.I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer and I see it.The only way you can't,is if you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## UXO (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm glad to see these guys having the books thrown at them.  And apparently it needs to stay that way because more crap keeps happening.  Too many athletes think they're above the law or can get away with whatever they want.  

The steroids in baseball thing, yeah I'm kinda up in the air on that one.  Seems like the league should have handled it and Congress not had anything to do with it.  But I don't follow baseball, so I couldn't care less.  

Michael Vick is human scum, plain and simple.  I used to love watching him play, he was a very exciting quarterback.  Now I hope he never gets a chance to play again.  It's just sick to do something like that to animals.  100% deserved the punishment and fines.  

Plaxico:  Not sure why he felt like he needed a gun, or where he learned how to handle a gun.  Doesn't matter really, I bet he thinks twice next time he feels like he needs to carry.  He commited a felony, and should face the punishment.  He's not being made an example of, Joe Schmoe would be going through the same thing.  The only difference is nobody would hear about it.

OJ:  I don't really even see how his case(s) are relevant to this topic.  He certainly wasn't made an example of in the murder trials, and there was no getting out of the robbery charges seeing as his voice was all over the tapes.


----------



## RICANKING360 (Mar 31, 2009)

Baseball-steriods,falcons-they got ryan,o.j.-well hes a bum and what comes around goes around,plax-hes the dumbest new felon for shooting himself...umm case closed   : )


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

topcat said:


> Yeah I was talking about O.J.  I've been unfortunate enough to see the crime scene photos.
> 
> So Vick has immunity because he was on his own property.  Gotcha.
> 
> ...



The point is bub.Women starve themselves to death.Pump their chest full of silicone to just to get the opportunity to get on T.V..Its exceptable because the Gov. says so.If you want to live your life in a protective shell and never develope a thought of you own,then more power to you.Not me bub.


----------



## topcat (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> The point is bub.Women starve themselves to death.Pump their chest full of silicone to just to get the opportunity to get on T.V..Its exceptable because the Gov. says so.If you want to live your life in a protective shell and never develope a thought of you own,then more power to you.Not me bub.



Good lord.  I don't know what to say to that.  I swear to God I hope your not freaking serious... bub


----------



## DAWG POUND (Mar 31, 2009)

whys is it them cant be hole some country boys like JR#88 and makes it in there sports on natural abilitys and not sinthetic substinces. it is a crazy world out there and some time i hate to left the home.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

topcat said:


> Good lord.  I don't know what to say to that.  I swear to God I hope your not freaking serious... bub



Extremely serious.The self rightous sports fan is killing sports itself.Maybe that's why America is having such a tough time right know.We can't even have something simple like sports to enjoy.We got to go to guns on that too.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> whys is it them cant be hole some country boys like JR#88 and makes it in there sports on natural abilitys and not sinthetic substinces. it is a crazy world out there and some time i hate to left the home.



If you are your own person and not a made up charactor Dawg Pound then,what the heck are you talkin bout.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> If you are your own person and not a made up charactor Dawg Pound then,what the heck are you talkin bout.




if you cant under stand it i cant helps ya. i cant say it any clearer. i ams against substince abuse every wheres and that include pro sports. if a athlete brakes them laws tham he should be punish like you and me. now do you under stand?


----------



## Crimson (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with some of the orignal post.  This steroid thing is way, way out of control.  Congressional hearings and the so forth.  Who cares?  Not me.

Michael Vick got what he deserved.  Period.  He broke the law and had every chance to come clean and cut a deal but he didn't.  He knew that judge was one tough cookie.  He never, ever thought his homies would rat him out.  They did.  On top of everything else he tested positive for weed.  It doesn't matter what you think of dog fighting, he broke the law, commited a felony (multiple), and got brought up on Federal charges.  

With that said, he has lost a lot.  I hope he has learned his lesson and I hope he can put his life back together.  Everyone deserves a second chance.  

I don't think that these athletes are getting the book thrown at them.  I think just the opposite.  If anyone on this board brought in a gun to a NY nightclub we would be doing 3 years jt (jail time).  Period.  I think they are just now being held to the same standard as the average joe.

Oh and Barry Bonds and Rafel Palmerio.  What would happen if any of us lied to a congressional hearing?  Straight to the big house.

My 2 cents.


----------



## ryano (Mar 31, 2009)

*maybe a little off topic but*

put me on record as one of the VERY few that cant wait to see Vick back on the field 

yeah Im dead serious too.

he paid his debt and like it or not, he WILL be back.

the Falcons were mediocre before Vick, during Vick and will continue to be mediocre without Vick. They just arent a very good football team.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> if you cant under stand it i cant helps ya. i cant say it any clearer. i ams against substince abuse every wheres and that include pro sports. if a athlete brakes them laws tham he should be punish like you and me. now do you under stand?



The punishment should fit the crime in off the field offences.In regards to steroids in MLB Dawg Pound,its kinda like the speed limit is 55 and ten years later it's reduced to 35.Then you get 100,000,000 dollars in speeding tickets to pay for abiding by the law at the time.You think that's right?


----------



## ryano (Mar 31, 2009)

Crimson said:


> On top of everything else he tested positive for weed.  .



LOCK HIM UP and throw away the key!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

ryano said:


> put me on record as one of the VERY few that cant wait to see Vick back on the field
> 
> yeah Im dead serious too.
> 
> ...



You had me in the first sentence.Then you lost me.The Falcons are gonna kick butt next year.They actually got a real QB know.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

ryano said:


> LOCK HIM UP and throw away the key!


----------



## tcward (Mar 31, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> whys is it them cant be hole some country boys like JR#88 and makes it in there sports on natural abilitys and not sinthetic substinces. it is a crazy world out there and some time i hate to left the home.


----------



## UXO (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> The punishment should fit the crime in off the field offences.In regards to steroids in MLB Dawg Pound,its kinda like the speed limit is 55 and ten years later it's reduced to 35.Then you get 100,000,000 dollars in speeding tickets to pay for abiding by the law at the time.You think that's right?



Other than the baseball situation where are you saying that the punishment hasn't fit the crime?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 31, 2009)

I've cleaned up some of this. Y'all play nice..


----------



## ryano (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> You had me in the first sentence.Then you lost me.The Falcons are gonna kick butt next year.They actually got a real QB know.



I hope you are right sir..........I like the Falcons.....alot........ but history shows they just arent very good.

but hey, most of yall say Jr isn't very good either so I guess Im a glutton for pulling for losers


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

UXO said:


> Other than the baseball situation where are you saying that the punishment hasn't fit the crime?



Mikke Vick.Plax Burress


----------



## UXO (Mar 31, 2009)

Both men commited felonies.  This isn't some misdemeanor crap, these are serious offenses.  Gun crimes are taken seriously, and so are dogfighting charges, especially when they're to the degree that Vick had going on.  Neither man was given a harsher sentence than anybody else in their situation would have received.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

Vick had hangers on living there that he trusted to keep the property up.Do you really think there is enough time in the day during the middle of a season to govern what goes on at a piece of property that he probably visits once or twice a year.


With Plax.You ever been a high profile person?Didn't think so.Me niether.But I've been told that they draw unwanted attention in public from people who are jealous of their success.Think I would carry a gun too.


----------



## UXO (Mar 31, 2009)

So you're saying both men are innocent?  That's funny.

Doesn't matter whether or not Plax "needed" to carry a gun due to his fame.  He did it illegally and discharged it illegally.  Both punishisble offenses.  There's no way around it.  

Vick knew darn good and well what was going on.  Don't even kid yourself about that.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 31, 2009)

UXO said:


> So you're saying both men are innocent?  That's funny.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether or not Plax "needed" to carry a gun due to his fame.  He did it illegally and discharged it illegally.  Both punishisble offenses.  There's no way around it.
> 
> Vick knew darn good and well what was going on.  Don't even kid yourself about that.



Vick got what he deserved. He did the time, now let's see what happens.

Plax, although he was wrong, should he serve the system of New York? I personally don't think so and I really don't care for the guy.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

UXO said:


> So you're saying both men are innocent?  That's funny.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether or not Plax "needed" to carry a gun due to his fame.  He did it illegally and discharged it illegally.  Both punishisble offenses.  There's no way around it.
> 
> Vick knew darn good and well what was going on.  Don't even kid yourself about that.



You must be bouncing in and out,not reading anything and then posting.Go up a ways and read some post from me,then you will see why I don't respond.The question has been answered way before you asked it.


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 31, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Vick got what he deserved. He did the time, now let's see what happens.
> 
> Plax, although he was wrong, should he serve the system of New York? I personally don't think so and I really don't care for the guy.



Vick has already lost everything.You keep kicking dead horses you'll eventually start gettin your boots dirty.With Plax,a couple days in jail without medical attention and then standing on a podium to explain to the world what happened would have been perfect.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Vick got what he deserved. He did the time, now let's see what happens.
> 
> Plax, although he was wrong, should he serve the system of New York? I personally don't think so and I really don't care for the guy.



Hey Muddy.I bet you one of those"I would play proffessional sports for free guys"aren't you.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 31, 2009)

> Vick has already lost everything.You keep kicking dead horses you'll eventually start gettin your boots dirty.



Nope, not kicking anything. I said he had done his time. Let's see what happens. Meaning, if he get's a job in the NFL, we'll see how he does with such a layoff. He's a heckuva athlete. Or was.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

What about Plax?He's a human too.


----------



## UXO (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> With Plax,a couple days in jail without medical attention and then standing on a podium to explain to the world what happened would have been perfect.




He should share the same fate as anybody else stupid enough to do what he did.  I guess athletes should be able to do whatever they want and not be held to the same standards as you and I?


----------



## UXO (Mar 31, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> You must be bouncing in and out,not reading anything and then posting.Go up a ways and read some post from me,then you will see why I don't respond.The question has been answered way before you asked it.



So they're guilty, but don't deserve equal punishment?  Gotcha


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

Good grief.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2009)

A back and forth discussion between TuffDaddy & Dawg Pound.

It don't get any better than this....


----------



## UXO (Mar 31, 2009)

It's been a long day at work.  If I missed something I'm sorry, but Plax and Vick's punishments seem perfectly legit to me.  I just don't understand how they're being made examples of.


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> A back and forth discussion between TuffDaddy & Dawg Pound.
> 
> It don't get any better than this....


Nope.  Instant classic!!!  


UXO said:


> It's been a long day at work.  If I missed something I'm sorry, but Plax and Vick's punishments seem perfectly legit to me.  I just don't understand how they're being made examples of.



I agree.  Paid their debt to society.  Should be allowed back in general population just like anyone else.  Lord knows there are plenty of dead-beat dads, drunk wife beaters, etc out there that could be of better focus for law enforcement.


----------



## ryano (Mar 31, 2009)

UXO said:


> It's been a long day at work.  If I missed something I'm sorry, but Plax and Vick's punishments seem perfectly legit to me.  I just don't understand how they're being made examples of.



I dont really agree that they are being made examples of either. 

I do think there is WAY too much media publicity just because they are famous though.

If Joe Blow gets caught fighting pit bulls or if Ima Idiot shoots himself in the leg, it isnt latest breaking nationwide news.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

We all deserve punishment when we've done wrong.But the punishmant should fit the crime.Vick won't have a pot to pee in if some folks have their way.If I would have been judge,Vick would have been drowned until he passed out.Then I would have electracuted him, then
revived him and then let him be attacked by his own dogs.If his own dogs wouldn't have done it then find some that would.Then take him to the hospital.When he recovered,he would have to give a public statement about what happened then back to juken and jiven and making his money in the NFL.


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

And a prime example why judges are who they are.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

ryano said:


> I dont really agree that they are being made examples of either.
> 
> I do think there is WAY too much media publicity just because they are famous though.
> 
> If Joe Blow gets caught fighting pit bulls or if Ima Idiot shoots himself in the leg, it isnt latest breaking nationwide news.



Exactly.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't agree with permanent solutions for temporary problems.Mercy and compassion should play in as well.


----------



## JR (Mar 31, 2009)

Spoken like a text-book liberal.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

You qouting me again Kenny?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> We all deserve punishment when we've done wrong.But the punishmant should fit the crime.Vick won't have a pot to pee in if some folks have their way.If I would have been judge,Vick would have been drowned until he passed out.Then I would have electracuted him, then
> revived him and then let him be attacked by his own dogs.If his own dogs wouldn't have done it then find some that would.Then take him to the hospital.When he recovered,he would have to give a public statement about what happened then back to juken and jiven and making his money in the NFL.



Perhaps you should run for judge in Cornfield county. Then Tuffy could tell you how to rule in cases you preside over. (That mean's you're the judge deciding)

"Bartender, make mine a double" - Comeaux


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

If you must know.Not ignorant enough to buy in to a paticular party.I know you would love to label me,but I have to label myself first.So sorry.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> *Not ignorant enough to buy in to a paticular party.*




Are you saying you're just ignorant then????


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

*Mason jars rock!*

Alrighty, it's after midnight pumpkin boy, Tuffy says times up! 

Back in the jar they go mister...


----------



## tuffdawg (Apr 1, 2009)

I just spit my drink all over the freagin place......................... I really cant breathe..................


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Are you saying you're just ignorant then????



No,are you.Didn't you lecture me a while back on a post I made like you were a Mod..Are you personally attacking me?Works both ways George W.


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Alrighty, it's after midnight pumpkin boy, Tuffy says times up!
> 
> Back in the jar they go mister...


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> "Bartender, make mine a double" - Comeaux



Last call?  If not, it should be....


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Stay on topic or get out.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm rolling a joint and got distracted by "someone's" 23 year old girlfriend.  I need to check on my roosters and make sure my Mexican friend brings back the Primobolan and HGH he promised.


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> "Bartender, make mine a double" - Comeaux





JR said:


> Last call?  If not, it should be....



Wait, I changed my mind....  I'm thirsty now!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> No,are you.Didn't you lecture me a while back on a post I made like you were a Mod..Are you personally attacking me?Works both ways George W.



It took you that long to type that???

Tweren't me. And I didn't call you ignorant I axed you a question. There's a big difference. Put down the bottle and you will see that.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Stay on topic or get out.


what is the topic?  bub


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> I'm rolling a joint and got distracted by "someone's" 23 year old girlfriend.  I need to check on my roosters and make sure my Mexican friend brings back the Primobolan and HGH he promised.



Hi!


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't make me call the cops like Ya'll.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Put down the bottle and you will see that.



It's a jar I thought


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

Law don't go around here.....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Don't make me call the cops like Ya'll.



Bravo Foxtrot Whiskey


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

JR said:


> Hi!


Thank Pink Jesus... you're here.  You're needed PJ.  tuffdude knows not what he posts...


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

...."there's a tear in my beer...."


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> I'm rolling a joint and got distracted by "someone's" 23 year old girlfriend.  I need to check on my roosters and make sure my Mexican friend brings back the Primobolan and HGH he promised.



Now that's spoken like a text book liberal Kenny.Now what you lookin for next time.


----------



## tuffdawg (Apr 1, 2009)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> Thank Pink Jesus... you're here.  You're needed PJ.  tuffdude knows not what he posts...



PJ is all knowing... I know what bub is gonna post before he does!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

You are PJ ain't you?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Enlighten us please.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

JR said:


> PJ is all knowing... I know what bub is gonna post before he does!



You talking about "TuffJar"???


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

Wha... what???  I'm confuzzled.


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You talking about "TuffJar"???



  Of course.  I said 'bub' didn't I?


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> I'm tired of the Gov. and Law Enforcement making examples of proffessional athletes.



You lost me at the first sentence.  If anything, they seem to get preferential treatment because of their star status.  Now had you said you were tired of the media making examples of them, I'd be on board with you.  The media vilifies them, not the Gov. or LE.  They should be treated as anyone else, but I guess the exposure is the price you pay for being famous.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

JR said:


> Wha... what???  I'm confuzzled.



Not hard to do that.


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Not hard to do that.



That a personal attack bub?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

JR said:


> That a personal attack bub?



That does it! I'm calling in the law!


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Now that's spoken like a text book liberal Kenny.Now what you lookin for next time.


What the....?  How the...?

Christ almighty... nevermind.

PJ, please help tuffdude.  Heal his feeble mind.  This I pray in PJ's name... amen

And forgive me for my lusts over comeaux's girlfriend.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Only if you take it as one.Kinda like taken"bub" as a personal attack.How insane do you want to make it.Or would you like to just let it go.That's what I was thinkin.


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> What the....?  How the...?
> 
> Christ almighty... nevermind.
> 
> ...



Amen.  

PJ's first attempt at healing him, is having him put down the cig, the alcoholic beverage, and step outside his trailer to get some fresh air... Hopefully this will begin his cleansing process and further enlighten him.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

JR said:


> Amen.
> 
> PJ's first attempt at healing him, is having him put down the cig, the alcoholic beverage, and step outside his trailer to get some fresh air... Hopefully this will begin his cleansing process and further enlighten him.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Back on topic.This is a good thread and deserves to live.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Back on topic.This is a good thread and deserves to live.


this thread sucked from the get go.  bub


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> this thread sucked from the get go.  bub



That's for sore!


----------



## JR (Apr 1, 2009)

Who's got the sanitation duties in here?  Trash needs taken out.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> That's for sore!



Love the sun dress.

I know it'll be gone by tomorrow, but it beats what's waiting in the bed for me.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

JR said:


> Who's got the sanitation duties in here?  Trash needs taken out.


Thread starter?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

JR said:


> Who's got the sanitation duties in here?  Trash needs taken out.



Clock struck 1:00am and poof....pumpkin galore!


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Clock struck 1:00am and poof....pumpkin galore!


What's her name?


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

HOQ is lurking


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> Love the sun dress.
> 
> I know it'll be gone by tomorrow, but it beats what's waiting in the bed for me.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> What's her name?



Fat chance...


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Told ya


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Fat chance...


Not becoming of her.  It just doesn't fit.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

she just winked at me again


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> this thread sucked from the get go.  bub



Why you been on it so much then?Nothing else strike your fancy.Do I amuse you.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Why you been on it so much then?Nothing else strike your fancy.Do I amuse you.


Retards intrigue me


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

You bunch of self indulgent,seif rightess loosers.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't hang with the big Dawg .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> Retards intrigue me


Why thank you!


TuffDaddy said:


> You bunch of self indulgent,seif rightess loosers.



Hey TD is Seth!!  I wished I was at home posting drunk!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> You bunch of self indulgent,seif rightess loosers.



Actually that's "self righteous" TuffJar.

If you're gonna talk smack then talk intelligent smack


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey TD is Seth!!  I wished I was at home posting drunk!


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Actually that's "self righteous" TuffJar.
> 
> If you're gonna talk smack then talk intelligent smack


Great new pic.  Her name is......... Heather?


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Candy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> Great new pic.  Her name is......... Heather?



Her name is...wants to be Mrs. Hooked on Quack!!


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Stephanie.  I call her Steph


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Actually that's "self righteous" TuffJar.
> 
> If you're gonna talk smack then talk intelligent smack



You know,I knew that was wrong but I posted it anyway.Does that make me a irresponsible poster?


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Her name is...wants to be Mrs. Hooked on Quack!!


Nope.... guess again


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

I heart her


----------



## T_Fish (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> Nope.... guess again




Mrs T_Fish???????


----------



## tuffdawg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why thank you!
> 
> 
> Hey TD is Seth!!  I wished I was at home posting drunk!


----------



## T_Fish (Apr 1, 2009)

hi ya julia i see ya lurking


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey top kitty.You sho got some big chinese mountain oysters to be showin up in the sports forum so much.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> You know,I knew that was wrong but I posted it anyway.Does that make me a irresponsible poster?



No, but please contact Dawg Pound for remedial spelling & grammar tutoring. He's the best there is and that's for sore!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey wait! Lame Kitty's sayin something stupid again.To the Kitty mobile TopKitty!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> No, but please contact Dawg Pound for remedial spelling & grammar tutoring. He's the best there is and that's for sore!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> You know,I knew that was wrong but I posted it anyway.Does that make me a irresponsible poster?


Nope, just makes you PUI.


topcat said:


> Nope.... guess again


How about Angel?


topcat said:


> I heart her


Me too!!  I think I'll go home in the morning and kick the dog and beat my wife.


T_Fish said:


> Mrs T_Fish???????



Back off!!


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> No, but please contact Dawg Pound for remedial spelling & grammar tutoring. He's the best there is and that's for sore!


Don't bother Dawg Pound please.  Obama spoke yesterday and the DOW puked.  He's still reeling and meeting with lakeb as to how to remedy the situation.  They're tight.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> Great new pic.  Her name is......... Heather?





topcat said:


> Candy?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Her name is...wants to be Mrs. Hooked on Quack!!





topcat said:


> Stephanie.  I call her Steph





topcat said:


> I heart her





T_Fish said:


> Mrs T_Fish???????



For misbehaving yall idgits forced me to change it to this. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## T_Fish (Apr 1, 2009)

ok with that avitar  she can be Mrs hooked on quack


----------



## T_Fish (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> For misbehaving yall idgits forced me to change it to this. Sweet Dreams!



im sorry comx but thats nasty


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Waiting for Julia H to put her insight in on the conversation.Upp she's gone.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

T_Fish said:


> im sorry comx but thats nasty



heh heh heh! 

Comeaux get the last laugh...night folks, I'm going to bed.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 1, 2009)

No, I am not gone.... just reading...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2009)

T_Fish said:


> ok with that avitar  she can be Mrs hooked on quack


  Oh well, I'll take him/her.


Comeaux said:


> heh heh heh!
> 
> Comeaux get the last laugh...night folks, I'm going to bed.



 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Good LSU lockeroom dreams to you Commy.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> heh heh heh!
> 
> Comeaux get the last laugh...night folks, I'm going to bed.


That's what Comeaux thinks   I don't need to know her name, and it ain't Pat


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

JuliaH said:


> No, I am not gone.... just reading...


Hi!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

JuliaH said:


> No, I am not gone.... just reading...



What you in the sports forum for?Didnt think you knew or cared anything about it.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Hey wait! Lame Kitty's sayin something stupid again.To the Kitty mobile TopKitty!


You geek.  Jesus H


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey julia.Care to share how a cover two defense is executed.Didn't think so.


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Quack, you speak spanish?  Nevermind it don't matter.  You have an email sir.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> Quack, you speak spanish?  Nevermind it don't matter.  You have an email sir.



Sie!


----------



## GAX (Apr 1, 2009)

Lawwwd....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2009)

topcat said:


> Quack, you speak spanish?  Nevermind it don't matter.  You have an email sir.



Buena!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

Keep on....


----------



## T_Fish (Apr 1, 2009)

Uno  ,


----------



## proside (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> I'm tired of the Gov. and Law Enforcement making examples of proffessional athletes.When Congress should have been addressing the looming economic reccession we're in know,they were busy destroying the national pastime.I don't know about you ,but that was some of the best baseball I've ever seen.Then Micheal Vick.I think the best thing that ever happened to the Falcons was getting rid of Vick and drafting Matt Ryan.With that said,Mike Vick is a polarizing player and the league would have been better off with him playing.Even if the Falcons would not have.Maybe he should have killed people instead of dogs.That carries a lighter sentence,just ask O.J..Now you got Plaxico going to be made an example out of.The only person who got hurt was him.Timed served as far as I'm concerned.A couple nights in jail with no medical treatment and public humilliation would have done the trick.But no.Possibly a year in jail is what they think this carreer criminal needs.Give me a break.You know Midevel England had these kind of values in place when 80% of their Empire gave them the finger.Make an example out of a public figure and the dogs will fall in line.Because they love to see blood,unless it's their own.



1. Baseball sucks, watching MLB 2009 on XBOX 360 is way better than the real thing!

2. The Question is ...What was Plaxico doing up in a bar with a gun?  What if the real story was he was getting ready to pull the gun out and shoot up the bar and accidently shot him self!

3. Vick was an idiot!!!!

All that money he had, Dude was on top of the world and he continued to risk it all by doing stupid and illeagal things. 

He had all that money and fame and risked it all for the enjoyment of seeing dogs kill each other.

If he wanted to see some dogs die, he should have just watched the FLA VS UGA GAME !

Reading your post makes me think of a famous Cheech and Chong song that must be your theme song.

It goes a little something like this.......... UP IN SMOKE THATS WHERE MY MONEY GOES....IN MY LUNGS AND SOME TIMES UP MY NOSE.....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

proside said:


> If he wanted to see some dogs die, he should have just watched the FLA VS UGA GAME !



bawahahah


----------



## GAX (Apr 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> bawahahah



x 1000


----------



## UXO (Apr 1, 2009)

So what do you think about Stallworth?


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 1, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Don't make me call the cops like Ya'll.



i loves yore signiture but i dont know if you are alls there.


----------



## GAX (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> i loves yore signiture but i dont know if you are alls there.



Go sic him Dawg Pound!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> i loves yore signiture but i dont know if you are alls there.


 
It is a good joke isn't it???


----------



## ryano (Apr 1, 2009)

proside said:


> 1.
> 
> If he wanted to see some dogs die, he should have just watched the FLA VS UGA GAME !



I think that is one of the funniest things Ive ever read on here


----------



## proside (Apr 2, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It is a good joke isn't it???



No joking with the DAWG POUND...he is strictly business!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Its on.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2009)

proside said:


> No joking with the DAWG POUND...he is strictly business!



He sore is!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Dawg nation does not discriminate .You go dawg Pound!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Seriously thow,Ya'll really think sports is better off being controlled by the Gov.?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Until here recently that was the only thing they haven't ruined yet.


----------



## JR (Apr 2, 2009)

Big difference between "controlled" or 'regulated'.  But heck, laws are laws that govern the people.  Regardless of who they are.  


Are you saying that the athletes should be above the law?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Apr 3, 2009)

JR said:


> Big difference between "controlled" or 'regulated'.  But heck, laws are laws that govern the people.  Regardless of who they are.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the athletes should be above the law?



Athletes shouldn't be made examples out of.They should not be made pawns by grandstanding polititions.What's wrong with you?You can't see it?Or do you care enough to keep up with it?


----------



## proside (Apr 3, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Athletes shouldn't be made examples out of.They should not be made pawns by grandstanding polititions.What's wrong with you?You can't see it?Or do you care enough to keep up with it?



Mike Vick is that you?


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 3, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Dawg nation does not discriminate .You go dawg Pound!



thank you tuff. i did under stand that posts of yours


----------



## proside (Apr 4, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> thank you tuff. i did under stand that posts of yours



Hey Dawg have you already started the pre party to the cocktail party?


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 4, 2009)

proside said:


> Hey Dawg have you already started the pre party to the cocktail party?



i do not pertake in the cock tail party and have ever been to jville for the game. i do not drink not that i think it is wrong but it is jest a personel chose. i will be partying this years after mine dawgs beat them gators this years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2009)

proside said:


> Mike Vick is that you?


 


A criminal is a criminal, regardless of what his job is. The Government enforces the law, if an athleted doesn't like that fact it would be in his or her best interest not to break these laws.


----------

